

Last.FM for TV Shows - SebMortelmans
http://followmy.tv

======
gil
It's cool and all but what is the difference from <http://www.mytvshows.org>
or even <http://www.boxee.tv/> ?

I believe that last.fm works because it scrobbles what you've listened without
you ever noticing. Having to manually mark an episode as "watched" is a big
hassle and will never work well.

So this is a good idea, that implemented some nice features but that is not
solving the main problem. Boxee solves that problem but misses these satellite
features.

~~~
kiubo
I would have to agree with you. It is not last.fm because there is no
scrobbler. What would really be interesting is a scrobbler that worked across
all platforms including browsers. As far as I know Boxee's solution forces you
to use their software to watch videos if you want to have them scrobbled.

------
kevinherron
You know what last.fm is for me (and the majority of last.fm traffic)? Free
internet radio.

Your site, as far as I can tell, is _not_ free internet TV. So to most people
I wouldn't call it last.fm for TV shows.

------
matsimitsu
I use <http://trakt.tv> mostly because it scrobbles automatically (from XBMC
and a bunch of other media centers) what i have seen instead of marking
everything by hand.

~~~
rectifyer
Checked the website referral logs which led me to this topic :) I'm one of the
founders of trakt and right now we have real time scrobbling plugins for XBMC
and MediaPortal. Boxee and Plex clients are beta tested right now as well.
Check out the site or hit us up @trakt if you are interested in beta testing
Boxee or Plex.

------
citricsquid
Neat idea, will use! It took a few minutes to work out how the site is
supposed to be used though and can't find any sort of introduction tour, I
didn't realise at first I must 1st follow a show, then it'll list the episodes
for me to mark as watched. I think they're right about the fantastic
interface, the show pages are extremely well built and it's possible to get
all the needed info _instantly_ : eg
<http://followmy.tv/shows/18318/The_Big_Bang_Theory>

------
LemonBE
Hi everyone, so i'm the founder of followmy.tv

Very cool to see followmy.tv suddenly appear on hackernews.

Thanks for the feedback so far, about the scrobbler question, we are planning
to integrate with a bunch of software to make it easier to "check off"
episode.

Keep the feedback coming, it's highly appreciated.

------
SebMortelmans
I'm a longtime user, probably one of the first. This has proven to be a vast
asset for me to track tv shows.

One negative point though is that since I've discovered this app my tv shows I
follow probably increased threefold, which at times has had its consequences
regarding productivity :p

------
hyyypr
<http://www.sidereel.com> offers the same features too, i've been using it for
quite a while.

------
netfeed
Been using myepisodes.com for some years now, works great. Simple and not too
much stuff that gets in the way.

